# napoli



## Miciolidia (17 Giugno 2009)

http://napoli.repubblica.it/multimedia/home/6482639


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Giugno 2009)

*e nel quartiere accanto*

http://napoli.repubblica.it/dettaglio/ex-detenuti-per-la-sicurezza-dei-turisti/1650769


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Giugno 2009)

_ dice Pietro Ioia, portavoce dei Don, Detenuti organizzati di Napoli - La Regione deve strapparli alla strada, deve fare prima della camorra».  _



quindi...riassumendo...di là..i giovani camorristi che fanno pipi' per circoscrivere il loro teritorio e liberamente pisciano con le loro moto sfrecciando e ammazzando..tanto sti cazzi..che problema c'è.._mica ci beccano _


a pochi metri invece, nella stassa citta', ex detenuti, diamo un tipo di minestrone di ragazzi che a vario titolo scontavano una pena, che vengono messi a controllare quelli del piano di sopra...e la camorra dovrebbe spaventarsi di questi ultimi, e i cittadini napoletani si dovrabbero sentire garantiti da questo intervendo cosi capillare e professionale

dovrei esplodere in una risata capace di seppelire sti governanti mafiosi ( DELL'utri è ancora li...uno dei tanti ,quella faccia di merda, condannato a nove anni!!!gente, ma ci si rende conto?


...ma non lo faccio per rispetto di quel ragazzo rumeno.

che brutto mondo...che orrore davvero.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

concordo sul brutto mondo.
Io non mi ci trovo più per niente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

Che rabbia!


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Giugno 2009)

Stamattina ho sentito che vorrebbero far rientrare il Vesuvio tra le attuali nuove 7 meraviglie del mondo...


----------



## Old reale (17 Giugno 2009)

la cosa che mi ha colpito di più è che nessuno si è avvicinato....che cosa triste....


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> la cosa che mi ha colpito di più è che nessuno si è avvicinato....che cosa triste....


che schifo di gente


----------



## Old reale (17 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> che schifo di gente


 non posso che concordare....va bene avere paura, ma lì ormai le bestie se ne erano andate, non stavano certo inseguendo lui per ucciderlo....uno schifo..


----------



## Old amarax (26 Giugno 2009)

http://www.digayproject.org/Archivio-notizie/26enne_aggredita.php?c=2281&m=15&l=it

Napoli è anche questo. Non bisogna mai generalizzare...


----------



## Old amarax (26 Giugno 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0-qUZa2mXI

... e anche questo


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Giugno 2009)

Napoli è splendida, io la adoro, devo avere sangue napoletano nelle vene...


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Giugno 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Napoli è splendida, io la adoro, devo avere sangue napoletano nelle vene...


Non bisogna aver sangue napoletano per trovar Napoli bella...

L'ultima volta che ci son stato ricordo che alla sera a piazza del plebiscito proiettavano sui palazzi spezzoni di brani di autori celebri (shakespeare, Leopardi, Levi ...se ricordo bene)...moooltooo suggestivo!


----------



## Old amarax (30 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non bisogna aver sangue napoletano per trovar Napoli bella...
> 
> L'ultima volta che ci son stato ricordo che alla sera a piazza del plebiscito proiettavano sui palazzi spezzoni di brani di autori celebri (shakespeare, Leopardi, Levi ...se ricordo bene)...moooltooo suggestivo!


Napoli ti ruba il cuore.
L'aria ed i paesaggi sono qualcosa di particolare che ti prende dentro....sono profondamente cosciente di tutti i suoi problemi ma nonostante tutto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  un pò come con il traditore che dorme di là...


----------



## brugola (30 Giugno 2009)

so che mi beccherò una bella lapidatina ma io non sono mai andata a napoli e non mi interessa neanche vederla


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> so che mi beccherò una bella lapidatina ma io non sono mai andata a napoli e non mi interessa neanche vederla


io non ci sono mai stata ma se dovessi andarci ( e mi attira perchè dev'essere bellissima) vorrei vistarla assieme ad un napoletano


----------



## brugola (30 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non ci sono mai stata ma se dovessi andarci ( e mi attira perchè dev'essere bellissima) vorrei vistarla assieme ad un napoletano


 
ma dai??
io invece vorrei che mi facesse da cicerone un albanese


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma dai??
> io invece vorrei che mi facesse da cicerone un albanese


come scorta potrebbe andare bene


----------



## Old Giusy (30 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non bisogna aver sangue napoletano per trovar Napoli bella...
> 
> L'ultima volta che ci son stato ricordo che alla sera a piazza del plebiscito proiettavano sui palazzi spezzoni di brani di autori celebri (shakespeare, Leopardi, Levi ...se ricordo bene)...moooltooo suggestivo!


No ma io provo un'emozione particolare, come se mi sentissi a casa lì... E' l'unica città (dopo la mia ovviamente) in cui mi sento a casa.


----------



## brugola (30 Giugno 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> No ma io provo un'emozione particolare, come se mi sentissi a casa lì... E' l'unica città (dopo la mia ovviamente) in cui mi sento a casa.


per me è così con alghero.
quando vado mi sento a casa


----------



## Old amarax (30 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non ci sono mai stata ma se dovessi andarci ( e mi attira perchè dev'essere bellissima) vorrei vistarla assieme ad un napoletano


 
Mi candido!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








E ti porto a mangiare i migliori spaghetti a vongole di Napoli e la pizza... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 e...la sfogliatella...e..e...ho fame|||


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Mi candido!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


andata!!
mi hanno anche parlato della mozzarella


----------



## Old gira_sole (30 Giugno 2009)

Molto bella nel periodo natalizio, con i presepi da vedere nella via San Gregorio Armeno.


----------



## Iago (30 Giugno 2009)

gira_sole ha detto:


> Molto bella nel periodo natalizio, con i presepi da vedere nella via San Gregorio Armeno.



infatti, molto bello quel quartiere a Natale, ci sei stata??


----------



## Old Zyp (30 Giugno 2009)

Napoli è stupenda !

io ci son stato u paio di giorni con un indigeno e me la son goduta proprio ! 

è una gran mamma accogliente ed affettuosa


----------



## Old amarax (30 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> andata!!
> mi hanno anche parlato della mozzarella


Verissimo ma non è napoletana. Da noi si trova quella del casertano ,quella del salernitano e quella di Agerola...tutte buone purché di latte di bufala.ok...quando?


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Verissimo ma non è napoletana. Da noi si trova quella del casertano ,quella del salernitano e quella di Agerola...tutte buone purché di latte di bufala.ok...quando?


non lo so... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








si potrebbe iniziare a fare che me ne mandi una cassa?


----------



## brugola (30 Giugno 2009)

ma quanti terun in questo forum


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Giugno 2009)

mi hanno fregato l'orologio a napoli e alla mia reazione decisa (stesi il primo che mi capito' con un pugno in pieno volto) presi un rullo di botte dai complici (4 contro 1 grazie al cazzo)
risultato?
setto nasale rotto e zigomo fratturato
avanti


----------



## Old amarax (30 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non lo so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 









   mi informo??


----------



## Old amarax (30 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma quanti terun in questo forum


Facciamo un sondaggio??


----------



## Old amarax (30 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> mi hanno fregato l'orologio a napoli e alla mia reazione decisa (stesi il primo che mi capito' con un pugno in pieno volto) presi un rullo di botte dai complici (4 contro 1 grazie al cazzo)
> risultato?
> setto nasale rotto e zigomo fratturato
> avanti


 









  succede. Ma non accade solo a Napoli...


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Giugno 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> succede. Ma non accade solo a Napoli...


 ah si si
pero' l'indifferenza della gente non penso sia cosi ovunque
faccia insanguinata persone che mi guardavano e tiravano dritto
x fortuna che ho incontrato persone squisite che mi hanno dato una mano oltre a darmi consigli su come muovermi in certe zone anche se da quel giorno (9 anni fa circa) non ci sono piu andato


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Facciamo un sondaggio??


predefiniamo la linea gotica
se no poi finiamo in  scannatoio


----------



## brugola (30 Giugno 2009)

dai dai facciamo un bel sondaggione:
terroni contro bauscia


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ah si si
> * pero' l'indifferenza della gente non penso sia cosi ovunque*
> faccia insanguinata persone che mi guardavano e tiravano dritto
> x fortuna che ho incontrato persone squisite che mi hanno dato una mano oltre a darmi consigli su come muovermi in certe zone anche se da quel giorno (9 anni fa circa) non ci sono piu andato


vieni a milano a farti un giro.
Se c'è il pezzo di merda che non ti aiuta ne qui nè a napoli così ci può essere quello che lo fa rischiando la pelle sua


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Giugno 2009)

apparte che si dice terroni contro polentoni 
i bauscia sono un altra cosa da quel che so....cmq io romagnolo sono un terrone del nord


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vieni a milano a farti un giro.
> Se c'è il pezzo di merda che non ti aiuta ne qui nè a napoli così ci può essere quello che lo fa rischiando la pelle sua


 difatti a milano quanti milanesi o lombardi trovi?
senza voler entrare in discorsi che possono equivocare in razzismo diciamo che e' un fatto di cultura in parte anche comprensibili visti certi grossi problemi come la malavita organizzata che ti secca senza troppi fronzoli


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

ma xche i napoletani ti devono sempre fregare x forza o cercare di farlo ?
a volte me lo chiedo


----------



## Old amarax (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma xche i napoletani ti devono sempre fregare x forza o cercare di farlo ?
> a volte me lo chiedo


Alcuni napoletani, , fregano chiunque. Nel senso che non guardano se sei o meno un turista...cercano di guadagnare soldi e per farlo si ingegnano in mille modi.
Credo tu sappia delle patacche vendute come orologi veri, di marca, magari appartenenti alla famiglia ma che per problemi contingenti sono costretti a vendere...c'è sempre qualcunoi che ci casca! oppure di strumenti tipo registratori, cellulari o qualunque altra cosa...lo vedi per davvero...lo paghi... a casa ti accorgi che hai comprato uno scatolo pieno di giornali!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bè...un napoletano illustre in un notissimo film vendeva fontana dei Trevi...


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

credimi le patacche  secondo me sono la meno e forse lo sai bene anche tu.....quello in certi casi puo anche essere una cosa divertente sotto un certo punto di vista.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma xche i napoletani ti devono sempre fregare x forza o cercare di farlo ?
> a volte me lo chiedo


sarà, ma il promotore finanziario che s'è fottuto 150mila euro di mio marito ed altri 250mila da investitori in zona era piacentino


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sarà, ma il promotore finanziario che s'è fottuto 150mila euro di mio marito ed altri 250mila da investitori in zona era piacentino


 rispondi a tono x favore....non sto dicendo che il 100% dei napoletani siano cosi e il 100% dei piacentini siano apostoli.....
secondo te e' normale vedere un quartiere intero che assalta le volanti quando vanno a prelevare un criminale x esempio?
o morire a fucilate la notte di capodanno?
parliamone senza impermalosimenti vari x cortesia......


----------



## soleluna80 (1 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> so che mi beccherò una bella lapidatina ma io non sono mai andata a napoli e non mi interessa neanche vederla


 
non ti lapido affatto perchè condivido il tuo sentire. Un giorno però andrò a trovare un mio amico vicino a Battipaglia


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

battipaglia e' vicino salerno non napoli


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> rispondi a tono x favore....non sto dicendo che il 100% dei napoletani siano cosi e il 100% dei piacentini siano apostoli.....
> secondo te e' normale vedere un quartiere intero che assalta le volanti quando vanno a prelevare un criminale x esempio?
> o morire a fucilate la notte di capodanno?
> parliamone senza impermalosimenti vari x cortesia......


non è normale, ma non credo che siano scene che si vedono solo a napoli


----------



## Old amarax (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> credimi le patacche secondo me sono la meno e forse lo sai bene anche tu.....quello in certi casi puo anche essere una cosa divertente sotto un certo punto di vista.....





Alexantro ha detto:


> rispondi a tono x favore....non sto dicendo che il 100% dei napoletani siano cosi e il 100% dei piacentini siano apostoli.....
> *secondo te e' normale vedere un quartiere intero che assalta le volanti quando vanno a prelevare un criminale x esempio?*
> *o morire a fucilate la notte di capodanno?*
> parliamone senza impermalosimenti vari x cortesia......


 
Non è normale. certamente non loè. Parliamo di persone che vivono di espedienti e non hanno avuto alternativa di vita in nessun modo. Guarda che la mancanza di lavoro per i napoletani è una vera piaga sociale. Volendo fare un primo esame, superficiale c'è da dire che la prima colpa ce l'ha l'ignoranza. Intesa come mancanza di scolarizzazione. A prescindere se hanno o meno un diploma sono persone che a scuola ci sono state ben poco...aggiungi l'ambiente familiare..."a rischio"definizione sempre superficiale.
Credo sia un backgound comune alla ndrangheta, alla mafia...qui c'è la camorra.
Vabbè non ho altro tempo ma ritorno.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non è normale, ma non credo che siano scene che si vedono solo a napoli


 
infatti. quarto oggiaro... mi risulta essere comune di milano. e senza andare tanto lontano, la parte del paese opposta a quella dove abito io, non è assolutamente meglio. non a caso le case non le vendono: quasi te le regalano.


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

ditemi cortesemente  apparte napoli dove si muore con una pallottola in testa mentre si festeggia l'arrivo dell'anno nuovo dal balcone di casa.....
ditemi altrettanto cortesemente dove si vedono  apparte  a napoli interi quartieri in rivolta che vogliono linciare i poliziotti colpevoli di fare il loro lavoro.....
ditemi anche degli assalti ai campi rom recenti......
visti al tg.....alla domanda di un giornalista del xche questa energia x i rom si x i camorristi no risposta "la camorra tiene o core....."
ma si ste cose succedono dapperttutto.....i soliti razzisti dai


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Non è normale. certamente non loè. Parliamo di persone che vivono di espedienti e non hanno avuto alternativa di vita in nessun modo. Guarda che la mancanza di lavoro per i napoletani è una vera piaga sociale. Volendo fare un primo esame, superficiale c'è da dire che la prima colpa ce l'ha l'ignoranza. Intesa come mancanza di scolarizzazione. A prescindere se hanno o meno un diploma sono persone che a scuola ci sono state ben poco...aggiungi l'ambiente familiare..."a rischio"definizione sempre superficiale.
> Credo sia un backgound comune alla ndrangheta, alla mafia...qui c'è la camorra.
> Vabbè non ho altro tempo ma ritorno.


 questa della mancata istruzione potrebbe essere una motivazione valida....di certo non una giustificazione ma una motivazione si......domanda....c'e' davvero volonta' di piegare la camorra?


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non è normale, ma non credo che siano scene che si vedono solo a napoli


 dove anche?
guarda che se mi dici scampia o torre del greco non vale


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ditemi cortesemente  apparte napoli dove si muore con una pallottola in testa mentre si festeggia l'arrivo dell'anno nuovo dal balcone di casa.....
> ditemi altrettanto cortesemente dove si vedono  apparte  a napoli interi quartieri in rivolta che vogliono linciare i poliziotti colpevoli di fare il loro lavoro.....
> ditemi anche degli assalti ai campi rom recenti......
> visti al tg.....alla domanda di un giornalista del xche questa energia x i rom si x i camorristi no risposta "la camorra tiene o core....."
> ma si ste cose succedono dapperttutto.....i soliti razzisti dai


*VIALE SUZZANI*

*Donna ferita sul balcone da una pallottola vagante*





Colpita di striscio da un proiettile vagante e ferita in modo lieve, mentre guardava i botti di Capodanno sul balcone di casa. Maria Cristina C., 36 anni, residente in viale Suzzani 125, ha sentito un dolore alla fronte ed stata medicata all' ospedale Niguarda. Il giorno dopo però ha trovato sul balcone l' ogiva di un proiettile calibro 9 da guerra e ha avvertito i carabinieri. Ieri il rapporto è arrivato alla Procura, che ha aperto un' inchiesta.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *VIALE SUZZANI*
> 
> *Donna ferita sul balcone da una pallottola vagante*
> 
> ...


 
se non è morta non vale.
il tizio morto a rozzano invece non vale perché non era capodanno


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

ok argomentazioni interessanti che portate se andiamo coi copia& incolla di cronaca nera e facciamo a gara allora non so come va a finire.....apparte che nell'episodio di viale suzzani lo sparatore era una guardia giurata non propriamente milanese  al 100% 
fateli x bene i copia&incolla se li fate dai.....


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Luglio 2009)

invece dei copia&incolla parliamone....questo nn vuol dire che i napoletani siano tutti cosi' ,nn lo penso neppure....si fa solo un quadro generale della situazione.....code di paglia


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2009)

ti stavo rispondendo
poi mi sono accorta che eri sospeso e non sarebbe stato carino


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> battipaglia e' vicino salerno non napoli


 
lo so


----------



## Old amarax (2 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> questa della mancata istruzione potrebbe essere una motivazione valida....di certo non una giustificazione ma una motivazione si......domanda....c'e' davvero volonta' di piegare la camorra?


Spero di si. Lo spero con tutta me stessa per i nostri figli e nipoti. Vorrei non avessero paura a mettere un oggetto,ad avere una macchina o un motorino. Vorrei ci fosse lavoro per tutti...è un altro sogno?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Spero di si. Lo spero con tutta me stessa per i nostri figli e nipoti. Vorrei non avessero paura a mettere un oggetto,ad avere una macchina o un motorino. Vorrei ci fosse lavoro per tutti...è un altro sogno?


 Accadrà quando tutta l'Italia si preoccuperà dei problemi di tutti e smetterà di parlare di problemi dei siciliani, dei napoletani, dei lombardi...
Quel tempo lo vedo allontanarsi.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> *ditemi cortesemente apparte napoli dove si muore con una pallottola in testa mentre si festeggia l'arrivo dell'anno nuovo dal balcone di casa.....*
> 
> *capodanno 2000: montemario, è morto il cugino di mio marito*
> *capodanno 2001: perugia; svariati feriti per pallottole vaganti*
> ...


sì, i soliti razzisti.....ma guarda un po'


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> dove anche?
> guarda che se mi dici scampia o torre del greco non vale


ma credi di stare a parlare con un'imbecille? guarda che queste due realtà le conosco benissimo e per quel che ne so, nella seconda non si vive tanto 'na zoza.


----------

